# choosing a puppy sport/bite work



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

I wanted to get some view points of what people look for in a working/sport puppy. Buyer gets to pick the puppy out of pups the breeder has determined are working quality. What is the ideal age to pick a pup in peoples opinion? What traits do you look for in one pup over another? Do you do any testing such as a rag, ball, noise sensitivity? Curious about other peoples experiences and opinions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I was looking for a pup, I went with a breeder who bred for this type. What line is this litter from and why is the breeder letting you pick the pup? My pups breeder did not even know which pup would go to who til she did the puppy testing at 7 weeks. On the reserve list most wanted competive sport dogs(Agility, SchH) The test consisted of many things and wasn't a guarantee into the pups temp/drive. but the breeder knew each pups individual personality and when tested, it helped her do the placements better. She did a great job and all the owners are very happy with the pups matched to them(understatement)!!!!
If you scroll down to the bottom of this link, the testing is explained: http://www.wildhauskennels.com/purchaseinfo2.htm


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Your best bet is to go to a breeder who has successfully previously bred these kind of dogs and can show you progeny that they have produced. (Personally, I do not feel that 2 working line dogs is enough to guarantee a working puppy, you want to see that the kennel is producing dogs that are working.) Ideally if you can find that kind of breeder then you don't have much to choose from. (The link provided to the Wilds is a good example)

If you are not in that kind of situation, then there are some other things I like to look for. I think a lot of choosing a puppy is also personal. Different people place emphasis on different things based on previous dog experience, so these are just some things I like to look at and many of these are not things that necessarily rule a dog out, but will change how I do some of my training. We picked our 4 dogs as puppies and as they're growing and we're training things that I think are important are changing. I based most of my things of the various puppy test that are already out there. (Also I think picking puppies turns into an art, and has to do with really knowing the dogs that are being produced, which is why it's usually best for the breeder to make your selections.)

-I like to look at grip. When I play with the puppy how does he naturally like to bite? Does he like to carry? 

-Does he like to put his mouth on a variety of objects? Or is he particular? I bring my camera bag with me a lot, and so far I like the puppies that investigate it and almost immediately put their mouth on it and try to drag it off. (I've seen some puppies that really like balls and some that prefer rags and some that will go after anything that moves. It doesn't necessarily mean anything, but it does tell me that I might use a tug instead of a ball when training or vice-versa) 

-I also like to see focus on the object of play. If I'm playing with the puppy with a rag on the ground and then I lift the rag above the puppy's head (making sure he sees it) does he look up and focus on it, maybe bark? or does he lose interest/get distracted? 

-Reaction to discomfort. If I'm playing with the puppy I will sometimes pick him up by the scruff or pinch between the toes to see first how he reacts. Some puppies will do absolutely nothing and some will yell. I then place the puppy back down and try to reengage the puppy in play. What I am looking for is a puppy that goes right back to playing and doesn't snap out of drive. I do not want to see a puppy that runs off or is no longer interested in playing. *I do not recommend doing this without asking the breeder first. If they have done formal testing they have the results for this kind of test and if every person who comes to see puppies starts to pinch their toes it can create problems.* 

-I also like to take a look at food drive. Usually this isn't a problem for most people, but after having worked with a dog that wasn't very driven for food I like to look for it now. I usually use a hot dog and just see how interested the puppy is in the food in my hand. Will he follow my hand around? Is he viewing this as his last supper and taking my hand with the hot dog? If I close my hand a little does he persist? Or does he quickly lose interest and go to something else?

-And of course, temperament. You want to see a puppy that is happy and not easily scared. They should investigate strange sounds. 

If all said and done, your breeder has 2 very equivalent dogs...then I would basically pick on looks and which puppy captures my attention more.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I wanted to edit to add (but it was too late)...if at all possible bring someone who knows what they're doing. If you're looking for a sport prospect...then hopefully you've got a trainer or club in mind and someone there might be more experienced and can help you out. I've had invaluable help from my trainer in picking my last 3 dogs.


----------

